# Pokemon Sword and Shield discussion thread



## TrishaCat (Nov 8, 2019)

Its almost here boys and girls!
Dexit or no, a new gen of Pokemon is one week away. Perhaps one of the most controversial titles in the series yet due to various changes, the first Switch mainline Pokemon is soon upon us.
I'm cautious about this game but wanna remain optimistic. Are y'all getting it when it comes out? Maybe down the line? What starters are you getting?

I've seen rumors floating around that Kalos might be in the game and I wanna hope for that but...well, its not looking likely. Even so, I've seen some positive changes that make me hopeful: you can now max out EVs using medicine; this means no grinding is necessary anymore! You can also change the effects of their natures to *effectively* change their nature, so no need to waste time on grinding breeding either. You can also skip the Pokemon catching tutorial and run into overleveled Pokemon through normal play. These have me hopeful.

Also the fire bun is the best.


----------



## Heppi (Nov 8, 2019)

I played "Pokémon: Let´s Go, Evoli!" and to my surprise it was a fun time! Just petting Eevee all the time, that was really heartwarming, ahaha~! It was not a hardcore game, but completing it (at least what's possible with one version) was really fun.
And because of that...I think I will have my fun as well with this game. Pokémon died for me, after the 7th generation. The reason for this is, that I fell in love with the series, because you can transfer all your Pokémon to newer games! This was the most important thing for me. No other game series did this. All games will end eventually. But in Pokémon you can continue your journeys with every Pokémon since generation 3. Now I think I can consider myself happy. I mean this went on for all these years. This Dexit thing could have happened earlier, so I'm really happy I was able to continue the joruney up to generation 7.

And now I consider Pokémon a normal game, like every other game as well. They took out the most important thing, the whole spirit of the series! But like the Eevee game, I think I will still enjoy it. I complete it and that's it. Like a normal game, really. 

I also saw most of the leaks, but I will not spoiler it here of course! I just had to make sure before buying, because Game Freak cannot be trusted (anymore), they simply won't stop lying, they don't really care. I watched and read all of their interviews carfully, so I know everything about the topics.
And for me personally... Not only got my favorite Pokémon cut, but ALL my favorites! Besides one, Glaceon. I made my team of Pokémon across all generations and it really sucks to be me right now. :'D I also had a Ribbon Master Pokémon, if you heard about that. I don't like most of the new Pokémon designs, but I have a few that could become new favorites for me. And that is all that matters.  

Objectively seen, Game Freak doesn't earn the support. At all. Whilst other companies give their best to make the fans happy, especially Nintendo the last years and up to now. Game Freak does the exact opposite. And they clearly stated this is how they will do it in the future (if you even can believe that).

Fact is: The Pokémon series as we all knew and loved it, is over. Dead. But yeah. Even though they don't deserve it (in my opinion), I'm still looking forward to the games. Like the Eevee game, I'm sure it will be a fun time. Just a more casual and lighthearted experience. Maybe this game will still surprise us in other aspects, even with all the controversy.  The good things you mentioned in your initial post, I like them too! This actually adds to the Pokémon spirit. You can just catch a Pokémon and still make it good.

I choose Scorbunny!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 8, 2019)

Let us *please* not discuss spoilers/leaks (outside of spoiler boxes anyway).  One week to go and we still don't officially know more than a handful of regional Pokemon, and I much want to keep it that way.

Yeah, there was apparently a leak over the weekend and TPC shut it down _hard_.  I managed to avoid it, save for YouTube comments mentioning two names that I'll intentionally refer to as "Orby" and "Etalus" for now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm starting with....Scuby


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2019)

Which starter I choose depends on whether any of them turn into something other than a stick figure. It's at least one character turns into something beefy, then that is the starter I am going to select. If all three of them turn into stick figures, like they did the previous two generations, then they are likely to get boxed in favor of other Pokemon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2019)

I had been thinking of Scorbunny, but after the recent leak, I might be leaning toward Sobble.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I had been thinking of Scorbunny, but after the recent leak, I might be leaning toward Sobble.


Something about Sobble's evos do not sit right with me. Well...how they look. I like the theme they went for though.


----------



## Heppi (Nov 9, 2019)

What Version of the the game will you guys buy? Sword or Shield?

I personally like both legendaries, they look so similar, that I could go with both versions.
...Hm, actually... No, I prefer Zamazenta. ^-^ I also like Bea more, the exclusive gym leader for Sword. But I wouldn't buy a game only for one fight. You are probably able to do rematches, but it still is not much. Sooo...I choose Shield! Because I like one of the new exclusive Pokémon. I also saw it's final evolution from the leaks and I still like it. Considering the final evolutions, I have 3 favorites of the new designs. Starters not included this time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2019)

Heppi said:


> What Version of the the game will you guys buy? Sword or Shield?


Sword, hands down. I need a Sirfetch'd, and I like Sword's legendary better


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 9, 2019)

They got rid of Squirtle I'm not forgiving that.


But if I had to, I'd pick Grookey.


----------



## GlitterFog (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm sad, I don't really like any of them.  Out of these three, I'll pick Sobble hoping for some nice evolutions at least.
Definitely going for Sword, I like Zacian better and Sirfetch'd is just too good to pass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2019)

Man, Pokemon fans are REALLY assblasted over this national dex shit.

That's like if I got mad at Borderlands 3 because not all legendary/unique guns were returning from 1, 2, and PS. 
What a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 11, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Man, Pokemon fans are REALLY assblasted over this national dex shit.
> 
> That's like if I got mad at Borderlands 3 because not all legendary/unique guns were returning from 1, 2, and PS.
> What a bunch of weirdos.


While I also do not like overhype nor Pokemons. You do not have to be so toxic my friend.
"Live and let live" as they say.


----------



## Heppi (Nov 11, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Man, Pokemon fans are REALLY assblasted over this national dex shit.
> 
> That's like if I got mad at Borderlands 3 because not all legendary/unique guns were returning from 1, 2, and PS.
> What a bunch of weirdos.


It's not only about the national dex, in fact, that's the smallest issue here. There's a looot of things going wrong at the moment. You basically just have a company (or companies) who only cares about the money with the least possible amount of effort and they get through with it, because it's the biggest franchise and people will buy it anyway.

Calling other people weirdos, just because you don't know much about the context... That's just not cool, man.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2019)

Heppi said:


> It's not only about the national dex, in fact, that's the smallest issue here. There's a looot of things going wrong at the moment. You basically just have a company (or companies) who only cares about the money with the least possible amount of effort and they get through with it, because it's the biggest franchise and people will buy it anyway.
> 
> Calling other people weirdos, just because you don't know much about the context... That's just not cool, man.



Yeah, but people complain about the Dynamax/Gigantamax feature, but honestly, I actually really like the feature, especially if it means being able to fight a giant Pokemon with a team of three or so. That's one big problem I had with the totem Pokemon. When it's a 3 on 1 battle against a giant Pokemon, it feels like a true full-on Boss fight. The totem Pokemon were giant versions of Pokemon, but what killed the feature for me was the fact that they were the ones that got help. YOU were the one and they were the multiple. This just doesn't feel as satisfying. It makes the giant Pokemon feel less powerful.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 11, 2019)

As long as we're adding to the list of things cut/changed...


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 11, 2019)

I have some good news for y'all upset over the Pokemon cuts
I'm spoilering this because some people may prefer not to know, but here are all the Pokemon found in a menu sprite dump. It turns out a good many Pokemon thought to be cut weren't cut after all.


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193888895836004358


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> As long as we're adding to the list of things cut/changed...



That seems like a way they're trying to keep you from grinding to high levels. Kind of annoying, but not a game breaker for me.


----------



## Kinare (Nov 11, 2019)

Unpopular opinion incoming. :L

This gen I'm the least interested in by far. Mind you, my interest started seriously waning since B&W, which I had to force myself through (it felt like it was made for 5 year olds) and regret having purchased it at all. One of my bigger nitpicks is how the names of the mons now... just... it's clear they're running out of ideas and are just going with "what sound can your mouth make that is different than another sound we've already written down". Of course, I've not seen all of the mon names, but of the ones I have... yeh.

Even assuming I had a Switch, S&S is a hard pass for me. Pokemon has to die some day, they can't keep coming up with crappy ideas to get more money off of loyal fans. It makes me so sad, I loved Pokemon so much. I would so much rather see them use what exists and try to make interesting games in other forms than keep pushing the same ol' same ol'.


----------



## Heppi (Nov 11, 2019)

Kinare said:


> Unpopular opinion incoming. :L
> 
> This gen I'm the least interested in by far. Mind you, my interest started seriously waning since B&W, which I had to force myself through (it felt like it was made for 5 year olds) and regret having purchased it at all. One of my bigger nitpicks is how the names of the mons now... just... it's clear they're running out of ideas and are just going with "what sound can your mouth make that is different than another sound we've already written down". Of course, I've not seen all of the mon names, but of the ones I have... yeh.
> 
> Even assuming I had a Switch, S&S is a hard pass for me. Pokemon has to die some day, they can't keep coming up with crappy ideas to get more money off of loyal fans. It makes me so sad, I loved Pokemon so much. I would so much rather see them use what exists and try to make interesting games in other forms than keep pushing the same ol' same ol'.


No worries! Everyone is allowed to have his opinions. 
I was happy until generation 7. The thing with the Ultra versions weren't that great, but I was still kind of able to accept that. I still liked most things, so I endured all the, in my opinion, bad choices Game Freak made over the years. At least I could have all my favorite Pokémon in one game. That's the only reason I still supported the games. But even that one thing is gone now. I was kind of looking forward to Sword and Shield still! Catching new Mons and travel through a new region sounds like fun. I opened up for new ideas the last 5 months. But every news and and every new interview made it worse. And with the recent leaks it's more than obvious. I was still unsure when I wrote my first reply here, but now I'm sure I'll not buy anything made by Game Freak anymore. I lost all my respect for them. Because supporting them feels wrong to me. There are other developers who really care and create amazing games. They have earned that! They make everyone happy, but also earn well deserved money with it. Everyone gets happy this way. But unfortunately, this is not the path Game Freak and/or the Pokémon Company choosed.

It is not easy to be a fan at the moment. Imagine playing the games for twenty(!) years. Of course you get attached to it, it is a huge fraction of your life. It's a hobby you put all the passion into. If Pokémon were just one random game, it would be different. But 20 years? A person who just plays various games for the fun can't understand this. I read about many people who were at the lowest points in their lifes, but still could find happiness thanks to the franchise. It's understandable, because life can suck hard sometimes. And some of those people did lose this now. Personally, I wasn't that big of a fan and it made me depressed/sick for weeks. I can't even imagine how reeeally passionated fans were feeling. Or still feel.
The fandom is splitted. And honestly? I can understand both sides. The ones who just want to have fun with the new entries. But also the ones who supported the series since the beginning. Without them, it wouldn't be that big in the first place.

That's probably my last reply here. I'm happy for everyone who is looking forward to the games.  But for me it's time to move forward. I will not buy the games, so I don't have a real right to talk about it anymore. Or the franchise as a whole. To try to make everyone happy and teaching about friendship, that's why I supported them. They no longer stand for the good things and that's a farewell for me. I will replay the old games from time to time and that's about it.  Lately played through XD for the first time and I had an amazing experience with it. And Emerald still won't get boring, haha.

That got a bit longer again. ^-^"


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 11, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> The totem Pokemon were giant versions of Pokemon, but what killed the feature for me was the fact that they were the ones that got help. YOU were the one and they were the multiple. This just doesn't feel as satisfying. It makes the giant Pokemon feel less powerful.


To be fair, Totem Pokemon indeed WERE just standard Pokemon (stat and level wise) but with a stat boost straight out the gate (which you could just debuff/dispel).


Battlechili said:


> As long as we're adding to the list of things cut/changed...



That's actually pretty cool.  FINALLY the badges have an actual function again!  (Though the in-game message could be better phrased -- perhaps allow you to toss the ball anyway but the Pokemon does, in fact, dodge or block it, a la Let's Go)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2019)

Still, I have some major problems with the DeX leak.



Spoiler



First, a few positives. To anyone who was worried about Bulbasaur and Squirtle not getting in this game, you can relax. All three Generation 1 starters are in the game, as are all three Generation 7 starters. Also, I am kind of surprised to see that one of my guilty pleasure Pokemon, Garbodor, is not only in this game, but gets a gigantamax form. Snorlax, another favorite of mine, also gets one... though I'm kind of surprised at what they went with.

now for some negatives. The only starters to appear in this game besides the current generation starter are the Generation 1 and Generation 7 starters. The others are gone. Speaking of starter is, I have to complain about their evolutions as usual.

Grooky's final form is... meh, okay I guess. Not as much of a stick figure as previous generation Pokemon anyway, but still far from making me go "awesome!"

Sobbles evo... is another stick figure. He's got a decent expression, but it still feels like the creators have an anorexia fetish. I actually think the Generation 1 starters are the coolest because all three of them look somewhat tanky, and THAT is what I want the most in a Pokemon design.

Scorbunny's evo...  looks f***ing HUMAN!!! The one thing I never want my Pokemon to look like, and this is honestly disgusting. It doesn't help that scorbunny was by far my favorite base evolution of the three. I don't know why, but I've always wanted a bunny Pokemon with disproportionately big feet. what it turns into is unacceptable.

If I pick any of the starters, I'll probably pick Grooky. It's not saying much, but he is probably the coolest looking starter for the past few Generations. But then again, considering the last starter I really liked the last evolution of was Emboar, who am I to judge.

Now for the rest of the Pokedex. A lot of my favorites are missing, including my favorite wittle Drow-Drow. (I'm weird)  and yet, we get the vanillite line. I know it has some fans, but most people I know do not like those Pokemon. Even I think they are dumb designs. (See, I'm not THAT weird.)

It might not be the final left, and for all we know, there is also the possibility that they could add more to the game down the road, but overall, I have mixed opinions.





Heppi said:


> No worries! Everyone is allowed to have his opinions.
> I was happy until generation 7. The thing with the Ultra versions weren't that great, but I was still kind of able to accept that. I still liked most things, so I endured all the, in my opinion, bad choices Game Freak made over the years. At least I could have all my favorite Pokémon in one game. That's the only reason I still supported the games. But even that one thing is gone now. I was kind of looking forward to Sword and Shield still! Catching new Mons and travel through a new region sounds like fun. I opened up for new ideas the last 5 months. But every news and and every new interview made it worse. And with the recent leaks it's more than obvious. I was still unsure when I wrote my first reply here, but now I'm sure I'll not buy anything made by Game Freak anymore. I lost all my respect for them. Because supporting them feels wrong to me. There are other developers who really care and create amazing games. They have earned that! They make everyone happy, but also earn well deserved money with it. Everyone gets happy this way. But unfortunately, this is not the path Game Freak and/or the Pokémon Company choosed.
> 
> It is not easy to be a fan at the moment. Imagine playing the games for twenty(!) years. Of course you get attached to it, it is a huge fraction of your life. It's a hobby you put all the passion into. If Pokémon were just one random game, it would be different. But 20 years? A person who just plays various games for the fun can't understand this. I read about many people who were at the lowest points in their lifes, but still could find happiness thanks to the franchise. It's understandable, because life can suck hard sometimes. And some of those people did lose this now. Personally, I wasn't that big of a fan and it made me depressed/sick for weeks. I can't even imagine how reeeally passionated fans were feeling. Or still feel.
> ...



Do you know any good modern alternatives to Pokemon that people could support instead? I'm not even sure I'm that invested in this game anymore. Not that I was even going to buy it anyway, since I don't currently own a switch.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 11, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> any good modern alternatives to Pokemon that people could support instead


store.steampowered.com: Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth: Complete Edition on Steam
www.nintendolife.com: Video: The Original Yo-Kai Watch Game Coming To Switch Gets A New Trailer


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> store.steampowered.com: Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth: Complete Edition on Steam
> www.nintendolife.com: Video: The Original Yo-Kai Watch Game Coming To Switch Gets A New Trailer



...know any for the PS4?


----------



## Heppi (Nov 11, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> store.steampowered.com: Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth: Complete Edition on Steam
> www.nintendolife.com: Video: The Original Yo-Kai Watch Game Coming To Switch Gets A New Trailer


Good recommenadation.  I saw some people buying that Digimon Cyber game instead of the new Pokémon and they seemed happy with it.

@BennyJackdaw
I don't know any other "similar" games. It's always the same games you hear about online, like some Dragon Quest games, some JRPGs offer the ability to catch monsters sometimes, maybe a mobile game here and there. Unfortunately, I think there is no real alternative in quality and size.

Sometimes it helps not to focus on a genre or "what you want", I learned that over the years. It happens when I play a really good game and I want something similar again! But there simply isn't anything, because it was too unique. Instead, I found other amazing games, like out of nowhere. A mystery game or even a sports game, which I normally would never play. And that's nice.  I grew to like some other unexpected games even more than the monster catching aspect (or to name it: Pokémon).
To find those gems, I would recommend to look into complete lists of games of a console you own, even though it's more work. Top lists rarely help, the tastes are different after all.

Not the answer you was looking for, but sometimes it's good to get new ideas.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2019)

@Heppi

I don't have much to say about that besides stuff I've said a million times that would inevitably derail the thread true, but I'm afraid that isn't what I wanted to hear. if you want to discuss anything further, I'd rather take it to personal message.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 11, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> ...know any for the PS4?


Both of those are on PS4.
Well, Yokai Watch 4 will be on PS4 rather. Not the original.
There's also an upcoming game called Temtem.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2019)

Christ this game is ugly...


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2019)

I... Don't have a problem with the graphics. I'd rather have less than perfect cartoon Graphics then Super realistic and detailed graphics with very little color. I can't help but feel like there is a bunk reason people don't like this game for every good reason.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Probably gonna skip it for multiple reasons unless I can emulate in the future.

Haven't liked the direction the games have gone since XY. I like the new designs but the games are far too easy.
Can't toss them in a randomozer to boost levels either (unless im missing 3ds randomizer somewhere)

The dex issue.
I play my games monotype ghost. I don't care if it wasnt meant to be played like this, one aspect of Pokemon has always been the ability to beat the game using your favorite, even if that means Sunkern only.
I saw the dex leak and even tho it appears I can make a monotype ghost team, the choice (from an admittedly low pool to begin with) is abysmal, with barely any more unique mons past the 6 I'd have in my team.

The Switch build quality.
Joystick drift, to be more precise. Even if i could use the warranty to replace the sticks, I'd still be SOL at times if I didnt buy backup sticks when the main ones are out for repair.
The build quality in general of the Switch is not as high as any of their previous consoles or handhelds. (Except maybe the bad hinge of the original DS)

I do like the region, the giant mons, and the new ghost gym leader. If it weren't for these factors, or even if the Switch was better made, I'd consider it.

However these are my biggest grievances.


----------



## Kinare (Nov 12, 2019)

Funny that Cyber Sleuth makes it into this thread as an alternative, I'm currently working my way through the PC version. That said, I'm Digimon > Pokemon, but have always treasured both and at times even favored Pokemon, especially in regards to gen 2. World Championship was my fav Digimon game just because you actually went out and literally captured mons, it was so cool. x3 I keep hoping I'll see that system again in a new Digimon game.



Heppi said:


> It is not easy to be a fan at the moment. Imagine playing the games for twenty(!) years. Of course you get attached to it, it is a huge fraction of your life. It's a hobby you put all the passion into. If Pokémon were just one random game, it would be different. But 20 years?



Yep, basically me because it was an obsession of mine for a long time, but fewer years considering B&W started killing to for me. Math... 8 years ago they came out... '97 was the first time I touched it... So like 14 years for me. But actually I forgot one key thing... the gen 2 remakes. THAT was the first decline for me, B&W just helped seal the deal and I haven't touched a Pokemon game since (still have a shitton of cards I treasure though and a couple plushies). I can't really say exactly what it was about HG/SS that did it, other than the music being re-done horribly and not getting the unlock for the originals until the end of the game... (ree) But there was more to it than the music. It didn't feel right. I liked the little companion thingy ok, but man they really messed the feel of the game up to me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Christ this game is ugly...


jfc, Just buy DQ XI S at this point.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> jfc, Just buy DQ XI S at this point.



...but it doesn't have monster taming.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> ...but it doesn't have monster taming.


Could care less.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> Could care less.


I am capable of caring less, too, but this is Pokemon and old interests die hard.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> Could care less.



Well I care.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 12, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Christ this game is ugly...


I actually feel like the graphics are the lightest of issues; a lot of the game looks pretty imo


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2019)

Those images seem to be in tighter knit town areas so that would make sense. The big, boring looking expanses that I put good money take up the bulk of the game have consistently looked awful if you ask me. I just find in general it looks inferior to even some lower budget JRPG's I've seen in recent years. I'm not asking for Witcher 3 Or Kingdom Hearts 3, but holy lord some areas straight up look like an N64 game.
But, you're right. It's definitely the least of this game's issues if the news about it I saw this morning is all true. Holy _shit. _lmao



Imperial Impact said:


> jfc, Just buy DQ XI S at this point.


Is that....
THE HOMIE?
How you doin, Impact?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

My two cents. I'm not particularly happy about the national dex being cut, and the game is looking to be more in the style of Sun & Moon than Diamond & Pearl, but the people who are going apoplectic over this need to chill out.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> My two cents. I'm not particularly happy about the national dex being cut, and the game is looking to be more in the style of Sun & Moon than Diamond & Pearl, but the people who are going apoplectic over this need to chill out.


I mean with the release of X/Y, the use of 2d sprites in the overworld has been pretty much canned.

Speaking of sprites in the overworld, maybe now we can start having out pokes follow us like in Yellow/HGSS since random encounters aren't going to be a thing any more.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I mean with the release of X/Y, the use of 2d sprites in the overworld has been pretty much canned.
> 
> Speaking of sprites in the overworld, maybe now we can start having out pokes follow us like in Yellow/HGSS since random encounters aren't going to be a thing any more.


Oh, I wasn't referring to the graphics. I was referring more about the gameplay. I wanted a more challenging game than Sun & Moon and a nice postgame, but it seems to follow the tradition set in X & Y and Sun & Moon. But, I can't really fault Game Freak for this, since their audience are older children and young adolescents.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, I wasn't referring to the graphics. I was referring more about the gameplay. I wanted a more challenging game than Sun & Moon and a nice postgame, but it seems to follow the tradition set in X & Y and Sun & Moon. But, I can't really fault Game Freak for this, since their audience are older children and young adolescents.


tbf the franchise has always kept the same audience.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> tbf the franchise has always kept the same audience.


Well, yeah, but the games used to be a little harder. I mean, you literally couldn't beat the Sinnoh Region champion, Cynthia, unless you knew what you were doing.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, yeah, but the games used to be a little harder. I mean, you literally couldn't beat the Sinnoh Region champion, Cynthia, unless you knew what you were doing.


I mean


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I mean


Lol, I love MDB's videos. But, remember, these are challenges.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol, I love MDB's videos. But, remember, these are challenges.


Like I said before.
One purpose of a Pokemon game is the ability to beat it with your favorite.
"Strong Pokémon. Weak Pokémon. That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled Trainers should try to win with the Pokémon they love best." - Karen (Indigo League Elite 4)

That's why the nerfed dex sucks.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Like I said before.
> One purpose of a Pokemon game is the ability to beat it with your favorite.
> "Strong Pokémon. Weak Pokémon. That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled Trainers should try to win with the Pokémon they love best." - Karen (Indigo League Elite 4)
> 
> That's why the nerfed dex sucks.


Hehe, I like that quote from her.
But, the best Pokemon quote of all time is "Hi! I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!" - Youngster Ben (Random trainer on Kanto Route 3)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe, I like that quote from her.
> But, the best Pokemon quote of all time is "Hi! I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!" - Youngster Ben (Random trainer on Kanto Route 3)


“The Pokemon here are so chunky! There should be a pink one with a floral pattern!” - Lass Route 10 Kanto

It foreshadowed Munna ;D


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> “The Pokemon here are so chunky! There should be a pink one with a floral pattern!” - Lass Route 10 Kanto
> 
> It foreshadowed Munna ;D


Oh, oh, oh!!! Remember that creepy old guy outside of the Celadon Gym?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, oh, oh!!! Remember that creepy old guy outside of the Celadon Gym?


It's a gym full of girls.
Can you blame him ;D


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It's a gym full of girls.
> Can you blame him ;D


But, some of those girls are underage. Weren't a few of the trainers there Lasses and Jr. Trainers?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, some of those girls are underage. Weren't a few of the trainers there Lasses and Jr. Trainers?


About half of them are "beauty" so
Enough for there to be plausible deniability lmao


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> About half of them are "beauty" so
> Enough for there to be plausible deniability lmao


And, by the way, what's up with the Saffron guards? Why do they extort a drink out of a 10 year old kid?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And, by the way, what's up with the Saffron guards? Why do they extort a drink out of a 10 year old kid?


They dont extort it, per se
It's supposed to be blocked off due to local ordinance but the guards let Red through because he was charitable


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> They dont extort it, per se
> It's supposed to be blocked off due to local ordinance but the guards let Red through because he was charitable


What kind of ordinance is that? There were a few trainers on Route 8 who were saying that they can't get to school because of the guards.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What kind of ordinance is that? There were a few trainers on Route 8 who were saying that they can't get to school because of the guards.


Gen 1 of Pokemon has a distinct post-war feel.
The towns mostly don't have functioning roads.
Many homes have broken families. Many households have no men.
The majority of adult men tend to be elderly.
Lt. Surge talks about the war as well.

Such ordinances are common in areas that had witnessed a war of some kind recently.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 13, 2019)

GIVE ME PHOX WIFE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194634879129964545


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> GIVE ME PHOX WIFE
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194634879129964545


I know I prefer ghosts but... Incineroar...
mmm...


----------



## Baalf (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe, I like that quote from her.
> But, the best Pokemon quote of all time is "Hi! I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!" - Youngster Ben (Random trainer on Kanto Route 3)



Don't forget "Dropped my balls."



Battlechili said:


> GIVE ME PHOX WIFE
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194634879129964545



 there was originally a big rant about how much I dislike Fire Emblem here, but I feel it's just better to say that comparisons like that kind of make me sad.

Rant over.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2019)

Wasn't the "made from scratch" argument either mistranslated or misinterpreted to begin with?
(Insert "you played yourself" meme here.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2019)

Good video.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Is that....
> THE HOMIE?
> How you doin, Impact?


Having a blast with Dragon Quest XI S and watching the shit storm that is Pokemon Sword and Shield.

Edit: IGN is still retarded.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2019)

Damn. It just keeps getting worse.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194670124843884545


----------



## Baalf (Nov 14, 2019)

hearing about how great Dragon Quest 11 is almost makes me want to buy Pokemon sword and shield just to spite people. Besides, I already own Dragon Quest 11 for the PS4. Personally, I like Dragon Quest 5 more.



Spoiler: Benny Rant



Dragon Quest has never really had a deep universe with color to it, and is usually just a typical humans good and everything else bad type story ( Dragon Quest 11 being no exception), but Dragon Quest V was the first Dragon Quest game where I got an impression that the world didn't just revolve around the human race. That whole thing with the sabrecub brought more smiles to my face than most stories do. I cannot connect with any of the characters or the world in Dragon Quest 11, and frankly I do not enjoy slaughtering all these unique, charming and cute animals just to further my goals. As a result, I did not find enjoyment in the game.

They say gameplay comes above all else, but I personally disagree. I want to like the protagonist. I want to be given a reason to see that protagonist win in the end, and if that character's goal is only to save humans at the expense of just about every other life-form on the planet, then that is not my idea of a hero. I know I have said this before, but I absolutely hate this idea that humans are the only valuable creatures on planet Earth, and I will not support media that conveys this idea. I know I say this a lot, but people don't seem to realize how upset that kind of media makes me, and think it's a better idea to try and change my opinion then to accept that.

I can't help but defend Pokemon a little. The players Avatar is more or less the exception, not the rule. There is more depth to the world than just humans good and everything else bad, and you actually get that impression that other life is valuable. I hate to piss people off by repeating myself, but I have more fun playing an average game that portrays life as valuable then a quote-unquote amazing game like Horizon zero Dawn or Witcher 3 that portrays pretty much all non-human life as disposable and stars a human-sue (human with no visible compassion for life outside their own the species).

If you're wondering why I bought Dragon Quest 11 in the first place, I didn't. My dad bought it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2019)

I should just get 11 already even though I'm BUNS at the series. 
But Dragon Quest always gives me the big happy. C:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> hearing about how great Dragon Quest 11 is almost makes me want to buy Pokemon sword and shield just to spite people. Besides, I already own Dragon Quest 11 for the PS4. Personally, I like Dragon Quest 5 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never played Dragon Quest 4, The game that takes a lot of plot points from?


----------



## Baalf (Nov 14, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> You never played Dragon Quest 4, The game that takes a lot of plot points from?



I only played a little of it, to be honest.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Damn. It just keeps getting worse.


That's been the case in almost EVERY RPG which utilizes a separate "battle screen", it's just easier to notice it in HD.

The visual design of Pokemon battles is ... unique, in that it's trying to depict Pokemon battling more objectively and accurately while still trying to be something of an abstract representation of a Pokemon battle.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> That's been the case in almost EVERY RPG which utilizes a separate "battle screen", it's just easier to notice it in HD.
> 
> The visual design of Pokemon battles is ... unique, in that it's trying to depict Pokemon battling more objectively and accurately while still trying to be something of an abstract representation of a Pokemon battle.



You...should really look at what's posted before commenting.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 15, 2019)

if anything, at least the Generation 1 pandering isn't as bad this time around. There are plenty of Pokemon outside generation one getting new forms, and even a few Evolutions here and there. It's still mostly gen 1, but at least it's something. My problem is... The Pokemon they chose.



Spoiler



Corsola? Stunfisk? Yanmask? Darumaka? why those particular Pokemon? Why not some of the more popular Pokemon? Also, we only got *TWO* Pokemon outside the first and current generation to get a Gigantamax form... and one of them is Garbodor? I actually like Garbodor, but most people do not.



As far as the brand new Pokemon goes. I'm not hating the new designs as much as I hated the last Generations designs. I feel like some of these might even grow on me, especially that pudgy early rodent character.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 15, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> You...should really look at what's posted before commenting.


Oh, so it's one of _those_ videos....

Anyway, I gotta go dark on all things Pokemon for now.  Won't be picking it up until at least December (and not for lack of ability to).


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 15, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Do you know any good modern alternatives to Pokemon that people could support instead? I'm not even sure I'm that invested in this game anymore. Not that I was even going to buy it anyway, since I don't currently own a switch.



-Medabots/Medarot:
Is pretty fun and could use some love, cool robot design and instead of evolving them you swap arms, legs, heads, etc to change stats and attacks.

- Robopon
Pokemon but with robots, it was made by Hudson Soft and published by Atlus.

-Jade Cocoon
Never played it but I've heard it's quite good, it takes place in a jungle and the monsters you raise are bug-like.

-Digimon World 1 
Great game, fantastic, amazing, don't play it. 
The game is amazing but it doesn't hold your hand in any way, you are left to your own devices and with no indication of where to go. The evolution mechanic is really fucking fun and complex but due to the same reason getting the digimon you want is super hard, most of your first champion class digimons WILL be a Numemon.

-Monster Rancher 
Fun game, you breed and train monsters to make em compete in tournaments. It is like Rune Factory + Digimon.

And last but not least:

-Pokemon Mystery Dungeon (Any game besides Gates to infinity)
They are roguelike exploration games with randomly generated dungeons. You have to manage PP usage, hunger and special items while you catch criminals or find treasures. 
Oh, and btw, you play as the pokemons in these games, no humans allowed


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2019)

I picked up my Sword preorder this morning, and I have to say that I LOVE the first route's selection of Pokémon. Well, one in particular.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> -Medabots/Medarot:
> Is pretty fun and could use some love, cool robot design and instead of evolving them you swap arms, legs, heads, etc to change stats and attacks.
> 
> - Robopon
> ...



There's actually a new game I picked up a while ago called Disc Creatures that's really well done as well. It's on Steam and it aims to be similar to Gen 1-2 without the bad coding.
A lot of smart decisions. Even does away with random battles, goes the S/S and Let's Go route with encounters.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 15, 2019)

Btw, be careful guys, there's a bug that triggers a defect in the Switch's exFAT driver, this bug may crash or/and delete your Switch's SD data.
Apparently the bug is only present in the EShop version but I'm not sure

Edit:forgot to add pics


----------



## cerulean_blues (Nov 15, 2019)

Oof, Glad I got a hard copy!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> There's actually a new game I picked up a while ago called Disc Creatures that's really well done as well. It's on Steam and it aims to be similar to Gen 1-2 without the bad coding.
> A lot of smart decisions. Even does away with random battles, goes the S/S and Let's Go route with encounters.


There's also the Dragon Quest Monters games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2019)

why all the pogeymans so angry in this game

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195338766124122112


----------



## Baalf (Nov 16, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> There's also the Dragon Quest Monters games.



I wish they'd stop beating around the Bush with that supposed new game of there's.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I wish they'd stop beating around the Bush with that supposed new game of there's.


I don't think Joker 2 did well enough.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 16, 2019)

DQ11 did, though. With a lot of people disappointed in Sword and Shield, a new DQM could fill the void.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> DQ11 did, though. With a lot of people disappointed in Sword and Shield, a new DQM could fill the void.


The rocket slime game, Joker 2 Pro, Joker 3, Monster 1 remake, Monster 2 remakes and a bunch of phone games haven't came outside of japan.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 16, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> The rocket slime game, Joker 2 Pro, Joker 3, Monster 1 remake, Monster 2 remakes and a bunch of phone games haven't came outside of japan.



That's because DQ wasn't that popular at the time. I think now it's more popular.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> That's because DQ wasn't that popular at the time. I think now it's more popular.


No, It was S-E being fucking lazy. They tried this BS with the 3DS remake of DQ7.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2019)

Do you have even the slightest clue how happy I am?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 16, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Do you have even the slightest clue how happy I am?


That's pretty cute ngl. Wish they made an Alolan Muk plush, he's one of my favorites alongside Jolteon


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 16, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> if anything, at least the Generation 1 pandering isn't as bad this time around. There are plenty of Pokemon outside generation one getting new forms, and even a few Evolutions here and there. It's still mostly gen 1, but at least it's something. My problem is... The Pokemon they chose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the big complaints with Mega evolution was that a lot of the pokemon that got it really didn't need it. Especially when it first came out: Remember, Altaria came out with ORAS, not X&Y. Metagross, Garchomp, Tyranitar, Gyarados... Some of the best pokemon in the game. They listened to players, and tried to help out pokemon that really needed it.
On top of that...


Spoiler: S/W spoiler



There was some strategy in the pokemon they picked. Basically, some pokemon get fan followings because of reasons other then them being great to use, like their design, the anime, or just events in the pokemon fan community. Fandom? :u


Corsola probably has a fans because of when it was being used by Misty.
Stunfisk is a weird story.. Long story short:. Idk if you know, but there's this online community called smogon that tiers pokemon.. Some people didn't like how they did their tier list, so they splintered off and made their own thing called Pokemon Online. (don't bother looking it up, apparently they're not a thing anymore) The drama between them aside: The point here is that for some reason, the people over at Pokemon Online were HUGE fans of Stunfisk. They were absolutely convinced it was secretly the most powerful pokemon in the game, and no one else understood... I dunno, man.. ‾\_(ツ)_/‾
Zigzagoon was probably the most popular Route 1 normie, just because of Pickup. It's an amazing ability, I wish more pokemon got it. :u Interesting side note: Diggersby is probably in the game because it's the strongest Route 1 normie.
Ponyta > MLP. Explanation is unnecessary, and would probably make less sense then before it was explained to you.
The other ones definitely make less sense, Darmanitan might just be there because a very big Pokemon Youtuber likes it and uses it as their avatar but it's way too good compared to all the others. I'm surprised Nintendo isn't using Dexit to get rid of Mr Mime... >.>


I'm a huge nerd, don't fucking judge me uwu
Judge me for my sins, daddy uwu


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2019)

Look at this big fat fuck!
I just hear a good ol' hearty "GUH-HYUCK" from this big shitter.
What a champ!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Bigger S/S spoiler



Oh God, I just found out the fossils in Sword and Shield are actually made by combining fossils and reviving them into actual genetic abominations.
What has Science done?







THEY DIDN'T EVEN PUT THE FOSSILS TOGETHER CORRECTLY, That thing has to live with it's head on it's tail because of you, you monster.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 17, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Look at this big fat fuck!
> I just hear a good ol' hearty "GUH-HYUCK" from this big shitter.
> What a champ!



I have a feeling this thing is going to be the next bibarel. He is so chubby, though.

I read somewhere that he's actually pretty powerful, but I don't know.



Slytherin Umbreon said:


> One of the big complaints with Mega evolution was that a lot of the pokemon that got it really didn't need it. Especially when it first came out: Remember, Altaria came out with ORAS, not X&Y. Metagross, Garchomp, Tyranitar, Gyarados... Some of the best pokemon in the game. They listened to players, and tried to help out pokemon that really needed it.
> On top of that...
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, but....



Spoiler



what about Garbodor? I'm pretty sure most people hate that Pokemon.



Also...



Spoiler



The  seventh gym leader is Dark type. ...It took them HOW LONG to give us a Dark type gym leader? Also, when was the last time we got a Ground type gym leader?

Oh Yeah, and can anyone guess who the only Pokemon to get both an Alolan form and a Galarian form is?


...



Meowth! That's right!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196509195115343872


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 19, 2019)

The way Lucario Naruto runs gets me haha

Anywho, just beat the first gym! Is it me or is the catch rate a lot lower in this game than prior Pokemon games? I just used about 14 balls just to catch a level 20 Spritzee.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2019)

Man, I'd punt a Tyrogue right back to Johto. I wish that little motherfucker would try to run up on me.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 19, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Man, I'd punt a Tyrogue right back to Johto. I wish that little motherfucker would try to run up on me.


lmfao wot


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> lmfao wot


I'll fight a Tyrogue.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 26, 2019)

Anyone got some shinies..I got Skwovet a couple of days ago


----------



## Breyo (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm so happy that they finally made a guinea pig pokemon 

Morpeko will now be the leader of my grass-type team lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 27, 2019)

Pokemon Sword & Shield Leaked video - Bing video


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 2, 2019)

Good.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Dec 8, 2019)

XoPachi said:


> Look at this big fat fuck!
> I just hear a good ol' hearty "GUH-HYUCK" from this big shitter.
> What a champ!



I gots me a shiny one and I wuv her :3


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 9, 2019)

I've become addicted to wandering around the Wild Area and Surprise Trades.  Among some of the finds:
- A Type:Null (!) from the Battle Tower
- A hidden-ability female Eevee (which also gave my team Pokerus, not that I wanted it)
- Several Pokemon in Beast Balls (including Dreepy)
- Female Scorbunny, Grookey, Charmander
- Dittos
- Something that was obviously Scorbunny's final evolution (which I traded that away ASAP to avoid memorizing anything about it)

My active team has live Pokerus (day 2) and averages Lv.15 or so.  I really need to assemble a B-team for grinding and Pokedex completion, since there's no Exp.Share to switch off this time around so if you want to keep your team level-matched with the plot you CANNOT just go fighting everything in your path.

I'm also liking the TR system.  TMs for unlimited use, TRs for the really good moves (and at least they're easy to acquire).

I just finished the opening ceremony at Motostoke and unlocked Corviknight's fast travel.  Wild Area is only one area of the map but I like it -- I even like that you're not allowed to catch "very strong looking" Pokemon -- I did take down a Woobat that was twice my Yamper's level (Lv.13 vs Lv.29), but I've seen wild Pokemon as high as Lv.50 and BOY am I glad I was leading with my Run Away Nickit....

Max Raid battles are pretty fun, not exactly deep (status moves are OP when it's 4v1) but I've landed some good catches (including Giga Butterfree) and I like how the EXP you get is in the form of items instead of being automatic.  I could farm those all day without overleveling the team.

Next, I'm thinking I should go back and catch the new regional fish ...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204328936638779392


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 10, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> My active team has live Pokerus (day 2) and averages Lv.15 or so. I really need to assemble a B-team for grinding and Pokedex completion, since there's no Exp.Share to switch off this time around so if you want to keep your team level-matched with the plot you CANNOT just go fighting everything in your path.


Trust me when I say that you can battle every trainer and your opponents will still be on par with you in level parity. I'm just before the 7th gym and standard trainers have Pokemon in the low 40s. I've found the most game-breaking thing is participating in a lot of Max Raid battles since the EXP candies you get give you significant amounts of Exp. As long as you avoid those you should be fine. Though as a disclaimer, I've been training 10 Pokemon.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2019)

But the EXP candies you get from Raid Battles are _optional_ (use them, sell them, whatever); the EXP you get from simply going out and fighting/catching wild Pokemon is not.  THAT has been my problem so far.  It feels like the Wild Area portion of the story was designed assuming you would just run straight to Motostoke without doing much of anything.

Also, my active team finally recovered from their Pokerus.  Turned out to be a fairly strong strain of it.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 16, 2019)

Yo,anyone with pokemon sword is able to trade a extra Frapple,for a Appletun,or some other pokemon they might need?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2019)

lenago said:


> Yo,anyone with pokemon sword is able to trade a extra Frapple,for a Appletun,or some other pokemon they might need?


I'm currently more interested in determining whether it's possible to get more Tart/Sour Apples; my Braeburn is too much fun to trade off.

By now, I've got five Badges and am heading towards the next Gym ... eventually.  I have a full trio of fully evolved starters and I think Sobble's final form slightly edges out Scorbunny's as my favorite.  However, I'm extremely glad to see one of my wishlist items fulfilled in the entire trio being single-typed for once (which we haven't had since Gen 2).


----------



## Lenago (Dec 16, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> I'm currently more interested in determining whether it's possible to get more Tart/Sour Apples; my Braeburn is too much fun to trade off.
> 
> By now, I've got five Badges and am heading towards the next Gym ... eventually.  I have a full trio of fully evolved starters and I think Sobble's final form slightly edges out Scorbunny's as my favorite.  However, I'm extremely glad to see one of my wishlist items fulfilled in the entire trio being single-typed for once (which we haven't had since Gen 2).



I see your point,need to check out myself,i was actually lucky to get a sobble in the surprise trade (that and a farfetch'd,since i have pokemon shield)


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2019)

lenago said:


> I see your point,need to check out myself,i was actually lucky to get a sobble in the surprise trade (that and a farfetch'd,since i have pokemon shield)


Just keep Surprise Trading and you'll fill like half the Dex.  I got several Scorbunnies, then a few Grookeys (and Charmanders) before receiving even one Sobble.

Meanwhile, I have YET to catch any 3-star Gigantamax Pokemon in Raid battles, they've all escaped the ball I throw at 'em.


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 17, 2019)

I'd personally rather either search for a used copy of Pokemon SUN or wait for Gen 9 in hope of it being better overall. LGPE was unecessary imo, Not to mention reused models(as well as textures in some cases), and the bulk of excuses used by Gamefreak for the Dex cuts. 
The saying goes: Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 17, 2019)

Friendly reminder that there are more Pokemon actually catchable in-game in Pokemon Sw/Sh than any prior Pokemon game.


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 17, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Friendly reminder that there are more Pokemon actually catchable in-game in Pokemon Sw/Sh than any prior Pokemon game.


More Pokemon catchable in-game? Oh, by that you mean catchable in the wild and not having to use trading, or going to special events, right?


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 17, 2019)

Giana36 said:


> More Pokemon catchable in-game? Oh, by that you mean catchable in the wild and not having to use trading, or going to special events, right?


Yeah
Like theres a lot more Pokemon you can actually find and catch in the game itself without interaction with other games than in prior games, and I think its something a lot of people seem to have overlooked.
Not that that doesn't make it any less disappointing that you can't bring all your favorite Pokemon to the game but
It at least means there's more catching content in the game itself.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2019)

Giana36 said:


> Not to mention reused models


Asking them to not re-use models that were practically HD to begin with is like asking a TV production not to re-use sets or costumes between episodes or seasons.  _That being said,_ however, when you look closely it's clear that most models _still_ take shortcuts that were more acceptable on the 3DS's smaller screen -- like eyes (and sometimes mouths) on most Pokemon being just painted textures on the model.  Swirlix is a prime example of this, its tongue being just a polygon flap while the rest of its mouth isn't actually part of the 3D model, just a texture.  Contrast species like Yamper or Lucario where their mouth actually is part of the mesh.

EDIT: I may have found a renewable source of Tart Apples (Axew's Eye island in the Wild Area).  Got any Sweet Apples to trade for?


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

Say hello to the new Champion of the Galar region!


----------



## Baalf (Jan 1, 2020)

brawlingcastform said:


> Say hello to the new Champion of the Galar region!



Hello.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Hello.


Hello, how are you?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 6, 2020)

wtf what a coincidence!
I am also a new champion of Galar


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 7, 2020)

After getting the last gym badge (I was busy with other things), I think Corviknight is my ace. The bird was the last one standing in the team as I had to deal with that weird skyscraper dragon Pokemon that kept wiping out Rapidash, Chandelure, and Frosslass. I forgot I had that weird bat dragon with butt-ears Pokemon and after enough restoration, I finally beat the gym after minutes of turtling. 

All hail Corviknight, I suppose.


----------



## Lenago (Jan 7, 2020)

Pokemon direct 9th jan


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh, a discussion thread for Pokémon!

Well, I’ll just pitch in and say that Inteleon is probably my spirit animal. I’ve done way too many battles where I just used Inteleon, including Gym battles. It’s actually insane, I’m surprised that I managed to make my Inteleon so OP.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 7, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, a discussion thread for Pokémon!
> 
> Well, I’ll just pitch in and say that Inteleon is probably my spirit animal. I’ve done way too many battles where I just used Inteleon, including Gym battles. It’s actually insane, I’m surprised that I managed to make my Inteleon so OP.


Finally, a soul that loves Inteleon as much as I do ^^


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 9, 2020)

Pokemon Direct in 10 minutes


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 9, 2020)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red & Blue Rescue Team are getting remakes for the Switch
Sword/Shield are getting DLC that adds 2 new areas, more character clothing/hair options, and more Pokemon (both completely brand new as well as older Pokemon that weren't in the base game). The legendaries that are being added will also have new Galarian forms.
Pokemon Home will be coming out in February.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 9, 2020)

I guess they realized there wasn't enough content?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 9, 2020)

At the beginning, when that dialog box popped up with "..." I immediately knew it was probably Mystery Dungeon.  I'm hoping for some expansions to the original PMD roster, though (we've already seen Megas and Lucario, the latter of which was only a reference and an easter egg for completionists).  Though, to be fair, original PMD's story holds no Litwicks on Explorers or Super, it's obviously the freshman entry in a series that did its best in the sophomore and senior years.

Can hardly wait for the expansions, though -- Fly may be a thing of the past but I definitely want my fire falcon back on team.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 9, 2020)

Battlechili said:


> Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red & Blue Rescue Team are getting remakes for the Switch
> Sword/Shield are getting DLC that adds 2 new areas, more character clothing/hair options, and more Pokemon (both completely brand new as well as older Pokemon that weren't in the base game). The legendaries that are being added will also have new Galarian forms.
> Pokemon Home will be coming out in February.


*Fingers crossed for Mienfoo*


----------



## Lenago (Jan 9, 2020)

Im actually looking forward to go Legendary hunting,

Also just to clear any question you DONT need the expansion to have the added pokemon,there will be free updates alongside the expansions,but you will need to traid with someone who has the pass to get these mons


----------



## Lenago (Jan 9, 2020)

Also it just dawn on me,in Expansion 2 you get the Legenderies by doing raids right?

So does that mean you can catch more then one of the same legendarie?


----------



## Baalf (Jan 9, 2020)

I have to ask, what is in these two new places? Just some more dungeons? No battle facilities or new Mini games? No triple or rotation battles? Nothing but more of the same? I have to ask, because I'm not sure what we are getting justifies the $30 price tag.


----------

